# Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple



## maki1980 (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am überlegen, mir dieses Belly zukaufen.
Hat evtl. jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit dem Belly gemacht, die Ihr vielleicht teilen wollt?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## dreampike (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

Hallo Daniel, 

ich bin zwar noch nicht damit gefahren, aber was mich wahrscheinlich stören würde, wäre einerseits das hohe Gewicht (14,5 kg). Mein aktuelles BB, das ich seit 20 Jahren viel nutze, wiegt gerade mal 3 kg und ist a) mühelos herumzutragen und b) kann ich es ohne weiteres auf Flugreisen mitnehmen, sogar im Handgepäck. Für den rein stationären Einsatz spielt das Gewicht natürlich keine so große Rolle, wenn Du es superextra-stabil haben willst, ist das vielleicht von Vorteil. Allerdings würde mir außer White-Water-Rafting auf Anhieb keine Situation einfallen, in der eine derart starke und schwere Hülle wirklich von entscheidendem Vorteil wäre. In meinem BB hatte ich all die Jahre gerade mal 1 winziges Loch von einem mißglückten Wurf mit einer Hechtfliege.
Was wahrscheinlich auch nervig bzw. sehr unbequem aussieht, ist die Position und die Größe der Taschen. Die scheinen genau dort angebracht zu sein, wo man beim Werfen oder Einholen den Ellbogen positionieren würde. Aber das müsste man wahrscheinlich ausprobieren.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## catch and eat it (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

wolfgang, du hast ein 20 jahre altes und drei kilo schweres belly boot, welches bei flugreisen auch gern im handgepäck platz nimmt.

hmmm, ist es ein plastikkrokodil? oder ne gummiente?
ich weiss ja nicht, was du damit befährst aber mehr als die toilette oder badewanne würde ich die nicht empfehlen. stell doch mal ein bild rein!

dann mal zu dem berkley. sieht gut aus. stabil, schnell. 
allerdings sehen die taschen in der tat so aus, als könnten sie stören.
weiterhin ist der preis schon ne harte nummer.
2 fragen: wieviele schäuche? sind die reissverschlüsse fürs salzwasser gemacht?


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*



catch and eat it schrieb:


> weiterhin ist der preis schon ne harte nummer.



Ich finde, dass der Preis bei etwas wie einem Bellyboat keine Rolle spielen sollte. Immerhin hängt das eigene Leben davon ab. Da würde ich nicht auf den letzten Taler schauen! #c


----------



## catch and eat it (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass der Preis bei etwas wie einem Bellyboat keine Rolle spielen sollte. Immerhin hängt das eigene Leben davon ab. Da würde ich nicht auf den letzten Taler schauen! #c



geb ich dir zu 100 % recht.
allerdings halt ich zb das drifter für nicht minder sicher bei halbem preis.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

Vor Berkly Produkten hab ich generell eine Aversion. Hab noch nie soviel Ärger gehabt wie mit Berkley Sachen. Von daher würde ich niemals ein Belly Boat von denen kaufen. Hinweis war nur genereller Natur. Kenn auch ein paar Leute die jeden Cent zweimal umdrehen. Kann auch jeder machen, aber bitte nicht bei "kritischem" Equipment wie Bellys, Rettungswesten, Schlauchbooten usw. Vor allem wenn man nicht bei Ententeich auf dem nächsten 1ha Badetümpel unterwegs ist.


----------



## dreampike (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo Catch and Eat it, 

wie schwer muß denn ein Belly Boat sein, um von Dir die Erlaubnis zu bekommen, damit andere als die genannten Gewässer zu befahren? In Unkenntnis des erforderlichen Mindestgewichtes bin ich bisher mit meinem BB auf Seen und Flüssen in  Deutschland, Österreich, Neuseeland, Nordamerika, Schottland, Irland, Dänemark, Schweden und sonst wo rumgegurkt. Immer alles paletti. Ok, einmal auf einem irischen See bei  Windstärke 10 und Ü>1m Wellen wurde mir schon ein wenig mulmig, aber daran hätte auch ein deutlich schwereres BB nichts geändert. Ein normales Boot wäre in der Situation vermutlich gekentert, mein BB hat dann doch einen deutlich tieferen Schwerpunkt und kippt so schnell nicht um.

Hier der Link zu dem Original Creek Company U-Boat:

http://creekcompany.com/product.php?productid=16149&cat=249&page=1

7 amerikanische Pound = 3,175 kg, wobei meines noch ein wenig leichter ist, da es den ursprünglichen Schlauch aus Polyurethan hat.

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

Von mir muss garkein Belly irgendeine Erlaubnis bekommen. |uhoh:


----------



## dreampike (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

dann nimm das mit der Gummiente oder Plastikkrokodil zurück


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

Les vielleicht mal genauer bevor du jemanden anblökst. Besonders welcher Nick vor dem Geposteten steht. #q


----------



## dreampike (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

ok, sorry, bin in der Zeile verrutscht, ich Schaf...


----------



## catch and eat it (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

also von mir bekommst du nicht die erlaubnis mit deinem "original uboot" der "greek company" irgendwo anders zu fahren, als an den von MIR genannten orten.
ich hoffe sehr, dass dein boot nicht wirklich bald zum uboot wird und auf talfahrt geht wie die greek company. 

der threadstarter möchte seinem wohnort nach vermutlich auf die ostsee. dort darf es dann schon ein etwas sichereres boot sein.


----------



## dreampike (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

@ catch and eat it: 
ich habe von Dir bis jetzt kein einziges sachliches Argument gelesen, weshalb mein Bellyboot nicht sicher sein soll. Auf Deine unsachlichen und unzutreffenden Kommentare kann ich ehrlich gesagt verzichten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

Ist wie bei den Schlauchbooten. Es gibt die dünnen und leichten (sowie günstigen) Badeboote und es gibt die dicken und schweren (sowie teuren) Schlauchboote, wo man auch 15 PS Motoren hinter hängen kann.

Mit der zweiten Kategorie kann man auch auf die Ostsee. Ich fühle mich auf einem schweren mit dicken Material ausgestatteten Boot sicherer, als auf einem dünnen Badeboot.

Weniger Material = leichter = unsicherer, weil empfindlicher.

Ich würde mir deinem leichten Teil auch nicht weiter als bis kurz vorm Schilfgürtel bei Ententeich.

Aber jeder muss wissen, wieviel Risiko er eingehen möchte und was sein Leben wert ist.


----------



## trollingfreak (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

So Jungs, mal was  zum Auflockern  ;-) So sollte  sich SICHER keiner   auf´s Wasser  wagen !! Belly Boat ab ca 150€ taugt was, wie Togiak, Guideline, Jenz|supergri i, Berkley etc/usw! Sollte  mindestens 2 große tragfähige Kammern haben, besser mehr! Und ganz wichtig: Dickes Schlauchmaterial, gute Ventile und eine möglichst dicke strapazierfähige Außenhaut! Zu guter Letzt entscheidet jeder selbst was  man haben möchte nur am Belly Boat sparen sollte man auf keinen Fall!!!!#h 
Grus  und  Petri alle


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

Das Teil ist geil! Da übersteigt der Nutzen aus dem Fun Faktor ganz klar das Risiko zu sterben. 

Damit bist du der König auf dem Wasser! :g


----------



## dreampike (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

naja, wahrscheinlich gehen wir alle bei der Autofahrt zum Wasser ein wesentlich höheres Risiko ein als beim Rumpaddeln mit dem Bellyboot zu verunglücken.
Ich wollte nur dem Threaderöffner aufzeigen, dass mir das Berkley Teil mit 14,5kg im Vergleich zu anderen sehr schwer erscheint. Wenn er es auf Flugreisen mitnehmen will oder öfter mal längere Fußmärsche zum Wasser hat, wo er das BB tragen muss, dann kann das schon ein ausschlaggebender Aspekt sein.
Im Übrigen ist stärkeres Material natürlich robuster, keine Frage. Aber noch entscheidender für die Sicherheit eines BB ist m.E. die Verarbeitung  der Nähte und die Qualität der Innenschläuche, genauer gesagt deren Verschweissung. Die meisten kritischen Situationen entstehen ja nicht, weil die Hülle zu dünn ist und irgendwie von außen beschädigt wird, sondern weil die Nähte reissen, so dass der Schlauch rauskommt und platzt. Oder weil die Schläuche an den Schweisskanten undicht werden und die Risse sich erweitern und die Luft schnell entweichen kann. Dagegen hilft nur gute Qualität (und die muss nicht viel wiegen). 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*



dreampike schrieb:


> naja, wahrscheinlich gehen wir alle bei der Autofahrt zum Wasser ein wesentlich höheres Risiko ein als beim Rumpaddeln mit dem Bellyboot zu verunglücken.



Da wette ich dagegen!


----------



## Rhöde (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*



catch and eat it schrieb:


> also von mir bekommst du nicht die erlaubnis mit deinem "original uboot" der "greek company" irgendwo anders zu fahren, als an den von MIR genannten orten.
> ich hoffe sehr, dass dein boot nicht wirklich bald zum uboot wird und auf talfahrt geht wie die greek company.



Du mußt nicht immer von Deiner Wathose auf anderer Leute Bailey
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Boote schließen  .


----------



## DieWobblerGang (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

Hallo ich möchte mir ein Belly boot kaufen bis maximal 150 euro, hat da jemand ne idee? Ich möchte damit hauptsächlich in seen angeln.

thx im vorraus


----------



## Rosi (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

Moin Daniel, das Berkley gibt es auch für 164€ mit 5,3kg Gewicht, als Pulse Pro. Ich weiß garnicht warum die in der Werbung so auf den Tragegurten rum machen. Hat die nicht jedes Belly? 

Nach oben ist die Skala offen in Euronen. Statt Plaste hast du dann ein Alurohr im Sitz und die Fußpumpe inclusive. Diese hohen Taschen würden mich stören. Auf eine quer gelegte Angelrute kann ich verzichten. Meine steht senkrecht. Maße 160 mal 110 bei 160kg Tragkraft. Das Belly ist etwas länger als der Guideline Drifter (142 mal 118) und 8cm schmaler. Dafür 20kg mehr Tragkraft. (140 für den Drifter) Der Drifter wiegt 6,5kg, also weniger als die Hälfte von 14,5Kg!
Woran liegt das? Material ist 1000D Polyester und beim Drifter 1000 Cordura Nylon. (Cordura ist Polyamid/Kevlar Mischung, glänzt nicht)

Klar kannst du 450€ dafür ausgeben, jedoch bekommst du für 275€ ein halb so schweres, hochwertiges Belly.


----------



## FreeLee (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

Das Ripple ist bestellt, sollte nächste Woche hier aufschlagen.

Übrigens für 350 EUR, da Kollege gleich eins mitbestellt hat.

Kaufentscheidend für mich war die Tragkraft, (mein Jenzi hat schwer mit mir zu tragen) und das Schlauchbootmaterial. Ich hab keine Lust, dass mir nochmal vor der Halbinsel Wustrow der Schlauch an der Naht platzt und ich dort an Land muss.

So ein Ersatzschlauch kostet übrigens auch mal 50 EUR + 10 EUR Versand.

Das hohe Eigengewicht ist sekundär. Ich will damit nicht fliegen und vom Auto bis zum Wasser sind die Riemen da.

Hauptsache ich kann da jetzt mein Echolot und einen Rutenhalter dranbauen (am Jenzi war dafür kein Platz).

Am 15. geht´s damit nach Meschendorf, ich werde berichten.


----------



## maki1980 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

Hallo zusammen,

leider lange nicht mehr im Board gewesen......
Erst einmal, vielen Dank für Eure ganzen Antworten.

Der Preis für das Belly ist zwar schon sehr Hoch, allerdings will ich das Gefährt in der Ostsee nutzen und "denke" mir, dass dort das Material Punkten könnte. Ich werde mal versuchen mir in Neustadt ein Belly beim Angelhändler auszuleihen und eine paar Runden zu drehen. Sollte mir diese Art der Angellei in der Ostsee zustimmen, wäre das Ripple auf jeden Fall eine gute Alternative. Da ich einen Wohnwagen direkt an der Ostsee stehen habe, ist das Gewicht nicht wirklich Kaufentscheident. Als dreifacher Familienvater ist hier die Sicherheit der ausschlaggebende Faktor. Daher finde ich das Material des Ripple sehr interssant.

FreeLee: Bitte berichte doch über deine zukünftigen Erfahrungen mit der Gummiente.


----------



## FreeLee (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

Gestern sollte nun also die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Ripple stattfinden. Fertig aufgebaut macht das Material auf jeden Fall einen guten Eindruck.







Problematisch war die Montage des Sitzes. (eine Aufbauanleitung lag nämlich nicht im Karton).

Nach einigem Strippen ziehen und Kissen unter die Schläuche pressen, habe ich mich dann für diese Variante entschieden.






Bei den Schläuchen fällt auf, dass die Ventile sich auf einer Seite befinden. (Warum auch immer)






Eines füllt das hintere Ende der einen Seite mit Luft, das andere das vordere Ende sowie die komplette andere Seite.
;+

Zur Wertigkeit ist noch anzumerken, dass ein Reißverschluss der aufgesetzten Taschen, zerbröselt ist.






Die Taschen sind übrigens mit Klettverschlüssen fest, so dass man deren Positionen etwas verändern kann. Wenn man dort aber, so wie ich, einen 1,5 Kilo Anker und die Trinkflasche drin hat, sollte man sie mittels der Ösen und Karabiner sichern.

Die Plastekarabiner scheinen nicht die besten zu sein. Einer der Trageriemen hat sich beim Aufschultern gelöst. Vielleicht sollte man diese oder alle Karabiner durch solche aus Metall ersetzen. Wobei man dann gerade an der Unterseite auf Rost achten muss.

An der Backbordseite sind innen zwei Plasteösen nacheinander angebracht, deren Sinn ich noch nicht nachvollziehen konnte. Man kann die Abhakmatte hier super befeststigen, damit sie stramm sitzt, aber dafür fehlt so eine Öse dann auf der Steuerbordseite. Montagsmodell???
;+

Die angegeben 14 Kilo Gewicht kann ich auch noch nicht bestätigen. Ich hab es zwar nicht gewogen, aber der Transport und das Handling machen keine Schwierigkeiten. Ist allerdings auch nur subjetiv gesehen.

Ein erster Testlauf wurde gestern von hohen Wellen vereitelt, aber ich werde mir eh erstmal so ein fertig aufgebautes Boot im Laden anschauen, ob ich alles richtig verstanden hab.

So lange mach ich mir Gedanken, wie ich da mein Echolot dranbasteln kann.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

moin
unglaublich viel geld für unglaublich wenig leistung#d
preis/leistung stimmt ja schon beim drifter nicht, aber das...

hier mal n top-boat, noch nicht gefahren aber selbst begrabbelt
http://www.tackleszene.at/Allroundmarin-Belly-Boot-inkl-Ruder-Gruen-Orange
gibt´s natürlich irgendwo günstiger...geil!
das gibt´s als nächstes!
bis jetzt fahr ich das(gibt´s aber leider nicht mehr...:c)
invader belly(von angeldomäne-hat mich erst abgeschreckt, aber echt top)
den ollen typen einfach nicht beachten!

und mal den vergleich, drifter-invader...


----------



## aalex (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

Also gemütlich oder komfortabel sieht das ganze nicht aus, oder????


----------



## dreampike (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

Hi, 
ok, auf dem Foto schaut es in der Tat ein wenig seltsam aus, irgendwie überladen. Die Taschen an den Seiten und im Rücken scheinen auch ziemlich vollgestopft zu sein.
Ansonsten ist das abgebildete U-Boat von Creek-Company aus meiner Sicht eines der bequemsten Wasserfahrzeuge überhaupt. Der Sitzkomfort lässt sich mit dem eines gut eingesessenen Fernsehsessels vergleichen, da ist es derart gemütlich drin, da bin ich sogar schon ein paar mal nachmittags weggepennt (natürlich nicht mitten im See, sondern am Ufer vertäut). Die hohe Lehne hat im übrigen noch den  Vorteil, dass man gegen Wind und Regen gut geschützt ist, wenn er von hinten kommt.

Im Vergleich dazu sind die Sitze eines Guideline Drifters oder anderer neuartiger Bellyboote für mich eher Folterstühle. Vielleicht liegt es an meiner Größe (1,90) oder meinem Gewicht (110 #t), aber ich kann mich da nicht vernünftig anlehnen und habe Angst, die Bändel zu zerreissen oder die Plastikrohre zu zerbrechen. Wenn ich mich denn doch anlehne, habe ich den Rand des Sitzes zwei Handbreit unter den Schulterblättern. Da dauert es nicht lange bis zum völligen Verkrampfen der Rückenmuskulatur! Vom Komfortgefühl her wie auf den Erstklässlerstühlchen beim Elterntag in der Grundschule meines Sohnes...

Dann lieber in meinem schwimmenden Wohnzimmersessel...

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## aalex (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

Bekommt man so einen Wohnzimmersessel überhaupt noch? Würde mich ja dann mal interessieren wie es ist, ingegensatzt zu meinem drifter???


----------



## allegoric (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

Ich komme vom Wohnzimmersessel zum Drifter und muss sagen, dass ich den Sessel nicht mehr will, da mir das Drifter 1000 mal lieber ist. Ich bin 1,75cm groß und 75kg schwer, da ist das Drifter super. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass große Menschen oder welche mit langen Beinen Probleme bekommen, da man ab einer bestimmten Länge mit den Beinen an der Frontstange anstößt. Sieht zumindest so aus. Den Sitz finde ich bequemer, da er aufgeblasen und weich ist. Ich habe die Gurte entsprechend meiner gewünschten Sitzposition angepasst  und das funktioniert gut bzw. sitze ich nach meinem Empfinden deutlich bequemer, mäßig aufgeblasener Sitz und Lehne.

Den größten Vorteil hingegen sehe ich in der erhöhten Sitzposition und der Art der Sitzposition und die Anordnung der Taschen. Im vorigen Belly stieß ich mit dem Ellbogen immer an Schlauch des Belly hinter mir an. Zudem waren die Arme durch den tiefen Sitz und die seitlichen Taschen beim Auswurf und Rutenhandling eingeschränkt. Im Drifter kann ich mit der Rute fast alles genauso gut anstellen, wie am Ufer oder im Boot. Das war im vorigen Belly nicht so gut möglich. Zudem sind jetzt längere Ruten möglich, da der Griff hinten weniger schnell anstößt, da der Sitz schmaler ist und es nach hinten genug Luft gibt.
Das einzige, was nicht sonderlich gut geht, ist jerken durch die Abwärtsbewegung. Das ist im Belly logischerweise nicht möglich. Da muss man einen Kompromiss finden, aber das trifft auf jedes Belly zu.


----------



## dreampike (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

Ich habe morgen die Gelegenheit, meinen Wohnzimmersessel direkt mit einem Folterstuhl zu vergleichen, vielleicht liegt es ja wirklich an meiner Größe oder ich muss die Sitzeinstellungen noch optimieren. Beim Fliegenfischen komme ich mit längeren Ruten bestens klar (alle 3m lang). Beim Spinnfischen nehme ich auch so lange Ruten, wobei ich welche mit kürzerem Handteil deutlich angenehmer finde. 
Ich werde von meinem Test berichten!
Ansonsten gibt es die Sessel noch direkt bei creek-company in USA zu beziehen (das Original U-Boat hat eine große Packtasche im Rückenteil, bei der Supercombo fehlt diese):

http://creekcompany.com/product.php?productid=16149&cat=249&page=1

Mein letztes habe ich über Ebay in USA gekauft für gerade mal 50$, mit Versand und Zoll kam mich das auf 90€.

Ein ähnliches Modell hat die französische Firma JMC im Angebot für 139€, zu beziehen bei Pecheur: 

http://www.pecheur.com/en/de/buy-float-tube-jmc-escape-olive-59775.html

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## FreeLee (10. August 2013)

*AW: Berkley Tectube Belly Boat - Ripple*

So, nachdem ich das Ripple nun schon mehrmals auf Seen, Flüssen und dem Meer getestet habe kann ich sagen:

Geiles Teil!

Okay, da wo die Reißverschlüsse Ihre Griffe hatten, hängen jetzt große Karabinerwirbel, aber wozu sind wir denn Angler wenn wir nicht improvisieren könnten. Jeder frische Kajakbesitzer, der für sein Schiff bis 2.000 EUR gezahlt hat, fängt nach der Jungfernfahrt erstmal an zu basteln.

Die Taschen als solche sind in der Tat etwas weit hinten angebracht, aber durch die stabile Lage im Wasser kann man sich auf dem Boot weit genug bewegen um überall anzukommen und durch den Platz, den man nun zum Ende hin hat, lassen sich dort gut Rutenhalter und Echolot anbringen.

Das Boot macht ein sicheres Gefühl auf dem Wasser ist subjektiv schneller als sein Vorgänger und das Mehrgewicht (wenn überhaupt) stört überhaupt nicht.

Einzig der Preis mag abschrecken, aber Qualität kostet nun mal und ein hohes Maß an Sicherheit kauft man gleich mit.


----------

